# 1940's Whizzer/Marman Twin Restoration



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi everybody here is a cool bike that I bought a couple months ago.
It is a factory Schwinn MP97 which is the DX version of the WZ507.
I am going to detail every bit off this bike using electrolysis, wax, Rust dissolving acid, and lots of elbow grease.
The results should be stunning!
Please note the tapered kickstand, and dimples. The top dimple is the older flat style, and the bottom is more common trench dimple.
First I am posting the before pictures, next I will post the finished results.
The last picture snuck in there somehow, but you can see the dramatic change.
Thanks for looking, and have a nice day.
PS, when I get this thing going, I can finally go on the Sunday ride!!!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 15, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 15, 2017)

Is there a way to edit pictures? Some of the pictures I did not even include, or the order is wrong! It seems that this thread has a mind of it's own. No big deal!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 27, 2017)

I am still detailing the heck out of the bike, and it is taking a little time. Lots of before, and after pictures will be coming soon. Check out how dirty the old motor is!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 27, 2017)

Can't what to see the future pics of your effort!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2017)

The outside of the motor is way cleaner than the inside.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 27, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Can't what to see the future pics of your effort!



I am super excited to get it done, and it is coming out a lot nicer then I thought. Everything will be original, but detailed, and polished.


----------

